# Holidays (BACK HOME !!!) DIATOM



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Jul 2013)

Hi guys 
I am at the airport leaving for 34 days of holidays !
Hope every thing will be okay !
Full clean plus 80% of water change yesterday new bottle of CO2, photoperiod of 5 h with one 36w bulb at 40 cm from the water !
Fingers are cross !!
Hopefully I will have a nice gift when I come back ! A nice full set of NA 90 cm will be waiting in it box in my living room !!!!! Yes !!!

Cheers members
Long live ukaps and for those who are going in holidays good holidays !!!

Zanguli


----------



## tim (18 Jul 2013)

Enjoy your holiday zanguli, look forward to a new NA journal on your return


----------



## Ady34 (20 Jul 2013)

Have a good one.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Aug 2013)

Hi members,

I came back yesterday from holidays, and the tank was brown  .
What happened is that my timer went crazy and fro 7 days lights were on 24/7 . So diatom took the chance to break out.
Fortunately my friend passes on the 7th day of my holidays and changed my timer.
because of that I had a lot of melting on the crypts, but they will recover. 
So yesterday big cleaning, trimming crypts, scrubbing all the leaves of the stauros and the crypts 80% water change cleaning tube + filter + ferts.

So I have clean everything diatoms are not growing any since my friend fixed the timer problem. Can i put back 8 hours of light and lower it to 20 cm ???

unfortunately NA Portugal had a stock problem for the cabinet, they had to produce new cabinets, so they are shipping it tomorrow and I will receive it in a week 

thanks guys
cheers


----------

